# Fantastic Group of New Fun Smilies



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! :bowdown: 

What a fantastic bunch of new smilies! Surely my rate of 'posts per minute' will go down as I take extra time to choose the perfect character for my perfectly pithy posts.

I especially like the "aha" one -- so incredibly, er, ah, Col. Klink-ish


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My two favorites arn't on on the list, but they're really cute


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have been collecting the smiles for awhile now. 

With the new software it lets us make smile groups so this way on the main reply page regular smiles are shown, hoever if you click on the more smiles option then you see the rest of the fun ones.  :icon_peac


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Steve I didn't want to put anything bloody or too mean on after all were a family site. 

I had a good collection of smiles flipping the bird but held those out.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

:kickbutt:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Oooops! A smiley starting with : and p looks like epsi: and u****:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I will fix that now


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Testing !pu****! and !pepsi! if the graphics display then they are fixed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

!pu****!

!pepsi!

...using ! instead of : as previously coded


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I can't live without these...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I kind of figured Scott, I've also seen some nice ones giving the finger.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I assume you mean the big stadium foam "we're number 1!" finger?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah Bob that's it :rotfl: 

BTW Bob :balloons: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I love the fuzzy logic of the new "Similar Threads" feature that reads keywords in a thread about new smilies and derives a list of 'similar threads' titled as follows:

Support Group 
Homeowners Group Endorses DBS Merger 
Group Calls EchoStar/DirecTV Satellite Merger A Free Market 
African-American Group Criticizes NAN, Helps DISH 

 :grin:


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

You should make one with the old KFC logo. (The one where the Colonel looks like a big-headed person.) Make him dance like the ALF smiley.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

has always been my favorite.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Yeah Bob that's it :rotfl:
> 
> BTW Bob :balloons: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thank you, thank you.... I'm 37 years old today. Which means I'm just about ready for my midlife crisis. I haven't decided whether I'm ready for the sports car or the mistress. <SMACK!> OW!!! Uh, I mean my lovely wife in a rented convertible will be just fine thank you.

"What?..... No Steve, I will NOT buy you a six-pack. You're 18 now, that means porn yes, alcohol, no."

:kickbutt:

Love these new smilies..........


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

aaawwww comeon Bob just one.....Mountain Dew that is :engel10:


!pepsi!

Happy Birthday Bob, Hope you you had a great day! :hb:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Smilies are Sweet!!

Happy Birthday to Bob Murdoch and Mrs. Greczkowski as well!!!

grrrrr......Scott your wife's name is on the end of my tongue and I can't think of it.....I hate it when that happens.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ah, I see Mrs. G is another moody Cancer moonchild. 

You have my sympathies (My wife has learned to let me go play my first person shooter games the day before and after a full moon..... which would mean today qualifies. Except I need to watch the Tech Chat tonight. And THEN go play Medal of Honor and shoot some Nazis when I find out how long I have to wait for my HDTV PVR. ) :ramblinon


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Eh, what am I


----------

